

DNS Classes, or why you have "IN" in your BIND zones - seanp2k2
http://www.miek.nl/blog/archives/2009/07/31/dns_classes/index.html

======
seanp2k2
Relevant RFC:
[http://www.faqs.org/rfcs/rfc2929.html](http://www.faqs.org/rfcs/rfc2929.html)
§ 3.2 RR CLASS IANA Considerations

